# switching consoles



## nu2fbsd (Sep 7, 2010)

when I do ctrl+alt+F2 I go to console 2, but when I return to console 1 via ctrl+alt+F1 I loose gui. How do I configure the system to be able to come back to gui wm when I want to?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

Alt+f9


----------

